# New Doodlebug Consist for the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Last Saturday, I happened to aquire an Aristo-Craft Milwaukee Road coach at a price I couldn't refuse. Nice coach, older one with 3 axle trucks but I had nothing to go with it so I really thought about selling it. 


Then, came ebay.... I saw an Aristo-Craft Milwaukee Road Doodlebug in a auction. The seller was from Prescott, even. Had no idea who he was but I called and asked if I won the item, could I pick it up with no shipping costs. Yup, sure can. 

So, long story short, I won the Doodlebug. Now the coach has something to pull it. I picked it up yesterday, took it apart and converted it to battery power. Raw batteries at this point with no controller. It runs just fine on 14.8 Li-ions and I'm getting 3 1/2 hours of run time on a 2200 mah battery. Just take the roof off to change batteries.

Made intial coach pulling tests with all 3 wheelsets in each truck. Doodlebug wasn't real happy with that so I took the center wheelset out of the trucks and it runs wonderfully. 

Rather than disconnect the interior lights completely, I unsoldered one of the leads from the OEM bulbs and replaced them with four 5mm bright white LED's with resistors and a diode to prevent LED "Phffffftttttt" when the polarity reverses when I get the controller installed for full directional control.

The Doodlebug is a very smooth running piece. It's the newer model with BB trucks. 

It's a real nice addition to the PCSRR


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

They look very sharp. It must have been your lucky week to get the car and then the Doodlebug both in the same road name.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Stan. Does the doolbug have traction tires? Should have pulled the coach unless you have pretty good grades. One thing I did is install BB in the coach and the doolebug handles the car well with out traction tires. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, it's still easy to have the shell of the bulb socket hit the other wire and make a nasty short... you might pull the bulbs just to be sure. Several of my friends have has this happen and it was not pretty. 

Nice update though, I used strips of leds to smooth out the led lights. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Alan. Finding the MKE Rd doodlebug was a very nice treat.... 

RJ... Good idea. I may just get some BB wheelsets but I'll run it this way for a while. 

Greg, I've made doubly sure that the sockets are isolated. I can understand that it would be a nice fire if they were to short... 

Just finished putting LED's in the coach along with a Fred on the rear coupler. 

Next step will be to install R/C... Got something new in mind... It's a secret...


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am glad you told me about this Stan. It is very nice looking. As I mentioned today, I like the ones with a little color, like UP and your Milwaukee. I always loved the Milwaukee color scheme. It really looks great. I'm thinking sound for mine.
Paul


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
That looks really cool. 
Dave


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan,
Now you got me looking at a UP heavyweight on ebay. Free shipping. Fixed price. Na.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 12/05/2008 6:48 AM
Stan,
Now you got me looking at a UP heavyweight on ebay. Free shipping. Fixed price. Na. 


Yes Paul, that's what MLS is all about. Keeping up with the Jones' ....


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

My dad's motto was He who dies with the most toys, wins. He won big, Now I have all his toys, and mine too. 
Paul


----------

